
About Security Update 2016-001 El Capitan and Security Update 2016-005 Yosemite - 0x0
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT207130
======
0x0
Looks like this is the OSX patch for the recently discovered iOS Pegasus
malware 0days that were fixed in iOS 9.3.5 last week.

~~~
runesoerensen
Yep also confirmed in the updated Citizen Lab blog post:

 _" Update (Sept 1, 2016): Today Apple released security updates for Desktop
Safari and Mac OS X. These updates patch the Trident vulnerabilities that
identified in this report for desktop users. The Trident vulnerabilities used
by NSO could have been weaponized against users of non iOS devices, including
OSX.We encourage all Apple users to install the update as soon as possible.
Citizen Lab is not releasing samples of the attack at this time to protect the
integrity of still-ongoing investigations."_

[https://citizenlab.org/2016/08/million-dollar-dissident-
ipho...](https://citizenlab.org/2016/08/million-dollar-dissident-iphone-zero-
day-nso-group-uae/)

